# Just Done the Intro so now the Photos!



## Froggsy (Sep 27, 2016)

Sitting proudly!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Minimalist


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Now that looks amazingly good in the red. Wish my kitchen was that clean/tidy! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

i like the red one, best of all......even more so since the price reductions!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Red - the new orange - looks great and uncluttered - is that how it's going to stay?


----------



## Froggsy (Sep 27, 2016)

Yep. Gone minimalist with everything away. Just the coffee kit and a couple of hares on the island unit out!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  looks really good in Red. My kitchen never that tidy. Lol


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Its nice to see a break from the norm with the red colour scheme,, works well in your kitchen


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

You keep hares in the kitchen?

Don't they steal your carrots?


----------

